# Touchscreen "UltraChip UCI Touch" not working



## Boogieman (Jan 24, 2021)

Hello all,

I am new to BSD.  
Most things seem to work out of the box 
on my laptop. What is not working is my touchscreen.
It is detected as 

ugen1.6: <UltraChip UCI Touch> at usbus1
uhid0: <UltraChip UCI Touch, class 0/0, rev 1.10/0.00, addr 6> on usbus1

Google does not seem to know anything about this specific touchscreen model.
Has anyone managed to get it to work?

Thanks in advance &
best regards

Joe


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 25, 2021)

Maybe you need evdev(4) or libinput(4)


----------



## Boogieman (Jan 29, 2021)

Thanks, both seem to be loaded.

The issue seems to be that the touchscreen is only detected via usbconfig,
but it does neither appear in the xinput list nor in evtest.

How can I tell BSD that this actually is an input device?


----------



## Snurg (Jan 29, 2021)

Boogieman said:


> How can I tell BSD that this actually is an input device?


Normally you do that in xorg.conf.


----------



## pbp_jackd (Jan 29, 2021)

Could be your Touch is connected via IC2 bus ? You could try: https://github.com/wulf7/iichid

There is also iichid inn ports  but haven't tested that yet.


----------

